# Rancher 420 ol2 help!!!



## 07hondarancher420 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey I am new to the forum and I have a question.. I have a 2007 420 no lift and I just bought 29.5 outlaw 2 tires. They rub in the back a lot and in the front on the little footwell support metal bar. Wandering what I could do and hoping y'all could help me out


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

You'll need to lift, I'm not 100% sure, but you might still rub a little after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

And a gear reduction for sure


----------

